# uvesafb auflösung und bootsplash schläg fehl.

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab gestern das upgrade auf den 2.6.23 vollzogen mit paar kleinen Problemen.

z.B. Geht dei Auflösung und das Bootsplash nicht mehr.

Ich bin dieser Anleitung http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/  gefolgt, jedoch ohne erfolg.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo der Fehler ist?

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep VESA

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep initramfs

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep CONNECTOR

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep PROC_EVENT

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ equery l v86d

[ Searching for package 'v86d' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/v86d-0.1_rc5 (0)

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $               
```

```
#Tricks bei Asus

#nolapic

#noapic

#irqpoll

#mem=4g

timeout 5

default saved

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux x64

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32:mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass

initrd /boot/arch-glass

savedefault 0

title Windows XP Prof. Corp.

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

savedefault 1

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

savedefault 2

```

----------

## Jorgo

Hast du den Kernel auch erneut kompiliert, nachdem Du den link zu initramfs

im Kernel eingetragen hast?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Jorgo wrote:*   

> Hast du den Kernel auch erneut kompiliert, nachdem Du den link zu initramfs
> 
> im Kernel eingetragen hast?

 

Türlich...

----------

## @4u

Frage: Ist nur beim copy&paste-Vorgang in der grub.conf die splash-Zeile nach unten verrutscht oder steht sie wirklich extra? Im letzteren Falle wäre dies falsch - sie gehört mit zu den Kernel-Parametern.

----------

## Jorgo

so siehts bei mir aus: 

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux (64 bit - Kernel 2.6.23 LiveCD 2007.0)
> 
> root (hd1,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo root=/dev/sdb6 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,ywrap,mtrr:3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1
> ...

 

und so bei Dir:

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux x64
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32:mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass
> ...

 

Ändere das mal wie folgt ab:

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,ywrap,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass console=tty1
```

Ich meine da hast Du nach video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32 einen Doppelpunkt statt eines Kommas angegeben.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde sogar noch soweit gehen um das so zu schreiben.

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@75,ywrap,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass console=tty1
```

Ich habe jetzt nur noch @75 dazu gefügt, damit der Bildschirm auch eine genaue Angabe der Herz empfängt.

----------

## musv

Meine Grubzeile:

```

kernel /boot/bzImage-2623 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-16@85,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley root=/dev/sda3 snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1 snd-bt87x.index=2 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 rw

```

Und vergiß die Hz-Angabe. Wie du sehen kannst, hab ich da bei mir 85 Hz drinstehen. Der Monitor schafft in der Auflösung auch locker 100 Hz. Aber wie schon bei vesafb-tng wird die Bildwiederholrate in der Konsole einfach nur ignoriert. Das kannst du daran sehen, wenn du einfach mal:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

eingibst. Sofern du noch einen Röhrenmonitor hast, flimmert das Ding scheußlicher als jeder antike 50Hz-Fernseher. 

Bei vesafb-tng war das noch ein altbekanntes Feature, daß die Angabe der Refresh-Rate nur zu Dekorationszwecken da war. Das sollte eigentlich mit uvesafb geändert werden. Naja, vielleicht kommt's ja irgendwann.

----------

## s.hase

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei vesafb-tng war das noch ein altbekanntes Feature, daß die Angabe der Refresh-Rate nur zu Dekorationszwecken da war. Das sollte eigentlich mit uvesafb geändert werden. Naja, vielleicht kommt's ja irgendwann.

 

Hm? Also bei mir ging das mit vesafb-tng unter x86 ohne Probleme mit der Refresh-Rate. Jetzt mit uvesa und amd64 habe ich es bisher auch noch nicht hinbekommen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xraver

Dank euren Thread bin ich auch auf uvesafb gekommen.

Bei den jetzigen FB Lösungen konnte ich nie eine Auflösung von 1440x900 fahren.

Mit uvesafb funktioniert es bei mir (64Bit).

```
video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

```

----------

## michel7

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Dank euren Thread bin ich auch auf uvesafb gekommen.
> 
> Bei den jetzigen FB Lösungen konnte ich nie eine Auflösung von 1440x900 fahren.
> 
> Mit uvesafb funktioniert es bei mir (64Bit).
> ...

 

bei mir funktioniert 1440x900 leider immer noch nicht. Keine ahnung woran es liegt, evtl schriftart?

ahja, hab nen 2.6.23er kernel mit uvesafb

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2 pci=nommconf video=uvesafb:1440x900-16,mtrr:3,ywrap,splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOL$

initrd /boot/fbsplash
```

----------

## xraver

Also ich habe nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger Optionen aktiviert.

Bin strickt spock´s Anweisungen gefolgt.

Was für eine Karte hast du?

aja, die Splash Geschichte will noch nicht - bei mir. Aber der FB funkt super  :Wink: 

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quit CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G80 Board - p356h01 , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf9000000, mapped to 0xffffc20003500000, using 6144k, total 14336k
```

----------

## michel7

Kannst du mir evtl. verraten welche Consoleschriftart bei dir voreingestellt ist?

----------

## xraver

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> Kannst du mir evtl. verraten welche Consoleschriftart bei dir voreingestellt ist?

 

Ich glaub weniger das es etwas damit zu tun hat, aber mach ich trotzdem gerne  :Wink: .

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Oder hast du etwas andere gemeint?

----------

## s.hase

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1440x900-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quit CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0
> 
> ...

 

Das ywrap kannst Du dir sparen, das geht leider nur unter x86. Sieht man ja auch daran das er redraw fürs Scrolling nutzt. Aber Du scheinst auch das selbe "Problem" zu haben wie ich, nämlich das uvesa meint die Hardware unterstützt kein DDC und das obwohl genau das unter Windows ohne Probleme geht..

```

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, GW-P/N@PM877376GSE63P:0, GW-CLK@�����&, OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 24576k, total 262144k

```

Wenn ich versuche die Monitor-Werte manuell zu setzen ändert das aber leider auch nichts. uvesa meckert dann immer noch darüber das die Limits nicht gesetzt wären. Nur die Meldung wegen dem fehlenden DDC fällt dann weg.

```

video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,noedid,maxhf:115,maxvf:160

```

----------

## sirro

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> bei mir funktioniert 1440x900 leider immer noch nicht. Keine ahnung woran es liegt, evtl schriftart?

 

Kann deine Grafikkarte das auch im VESA-Modus?

Siehe auch:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/faq.php

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4157360.html#4157360

Meine kann z.B. auch die native Auflösung des TFT (1400x1050) nicht.

----------

## xraver

Hm, da hab ich mich zu früh gefreut.

Bei mir funktioniert nur 8Bit.

Ich habe schon in den Optionen -24 , -16 versucht....leider nur 8Bit.

```

U:1440x900p-59

U:1440x900p-59
```

```

1440x900-8, 0x0164
```

----------

## musv

Hmm, ich hab jetzt 'n ganz komisches Problem:

Ich hab 'nen Desktop-Rechner (AthlonXP2600+ mit GeForce5200fx) und ein Notebook (Dell Latitude c610 mit Radeon M6LY). Bei beiden Kisten bin ich streng nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. Kernelconfig ist im Bereich Framebuffer / Initram usw. identisch. Auf dem Athlon kommt das Hintergrundbild beim Booten, beim Notebook nicht. 

Dmesg auf dem AthlonXP:

```

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1n , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dcd0

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cdd06, set palette = c00cdd70

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=9830

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'alley'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

Dmesg auf dem Notebook

```

uvesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., R100, 01.00, OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON, VBE v2.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5438

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c54cc, set palette = c00c5518

uvesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3072

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0900000, using 6144k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

Bootparameter grub.conf Ahtlon

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2623 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-16@85,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley root=/dev/sda3 snd-emu10k1.index=0 snd-intel8x0.index=1 snd-bt87x.index=2 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 rw

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-alley-1280x1024

```

Bootparameter grub.conf Notebook

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage-2623 video=uvesafb:1024x768-16@60,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley root=/dev/sda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 rw

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-alley-1024x768

```

Das soll jetzt mal einer verstehen, warum uvesafb beim Laden die Initramfs nicht lädt. Wie gesagt, Kernelconfig ist im Bereich initiramfs und Framebuffer bei beiden Rechnern identisch. Und mit vesa-tng hab ich bei beiden das Hintergrundbild gehabt. An den Themes hab ich auch nichts geändert.

Hat jemand 'ne Idee?

----------

## xraver

Hm, im englischen Teil des Forums wird mir gnadenlos mitgeteilt, das meine Karte kein 16 oder 32 Bit bei 1440x900 kann (FB Modus).

Pah, da kann man ja echt das kotzen bekommen. Da hab ich nun eine 300,-€ karte im Rechner stecken und sowas popliges wie FB funzt net richtig. Gleich mal eine Mail an den Hersteller schreiben und fragen was da los ist.

Tja, was nun machen. 8Bit Theme bauen oder bei 1024x768 rumeiern. Beides Optionen die unakzeptabel sind.

Können mal bitte gf8800 Besitzer ihre /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes posten? - wenn möglich  :Wink: .

----------

## michel7

@sirro

```
tux michel # cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

640x400-8, 0x0100

640x480-8, 0x0101

800x600-8, 0x0103

1024x768-8, 0x0105

320x200-16, 0x010e

320x200-32, 0x010f

640x480-16, 0x0111

640x480-32, 0x0112

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-32, 0x0115

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-32, 0x0118

320x200-8, 0x0130

320x400-8, 0x0131

320x400-16, 0x0132

320x400-32, 0x0133

320x240-8, 0x0134

320x240-16, 0x0135

320x240-32, 0x0136

640x400-16, 0x013d

640x400-32, 0x013e
```

So wie es ausschaut kann die Graka im VESA Modus kein 1440x900 darstellen :( Gibts vielleicht irgendein Patch/Hack um die gewünschte Auflösung doch noch zu bekommen?

----------

## sirro

Leider nein. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist AFAIK ein Update des Video-BIOS, dass der Karten- oder Chiphersteller rausrücken müsste.  :Sad: 

----------

